# Headless guitars



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

What do you guys think?

Relic of the past or still just a novelty Item?

I admit I've always GAS'd over Steinbergers (the superstrat version not the boat paddle) But couldn;t afford the 3000.00 price tag in 1989 and still can't afford the 3000.00 price tag for the real ones.

Although I'd love to see better pics of the headless strat Billy Gibbons "played" in the videos for _Sharp Dressed man _and _Gimme all your lovin' _

Buying a headless bridge/tuning system is pricey about 300.00ish to decapitate an existing guitar and sometimes they require double ball strings which are hard to find. (special order time)


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Not a big fan but I've wanted this one since the first time I saw it .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I guess with that you wouldn't have to worry about the guitar "head" diving.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I find they feel odd due to the lack of the headstock, and how that affects the balance of the guitar from what I a used to.
I suppose I could get used to them if I had to, but I have no problem with a headstock.


----------



## TB72 (Apr 19, 2010)

Regarding the headless guitars in the ZZ Top vids...unplayable props. They just sawed the headstocks off of a strat and a P-Bass. Not sure how they fastened the strings at the end of the neck, but there was no way to tune them to pitch.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Headless is the best, unfortunately not all manufacturers agree, how else can they market their name without a non-functional piece of wood to put it on and then trademark.........


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Accept2 said:


> Headless is the best...


That is your opinion. I disagree.



Accept2 said:


> how else can they market their name without a non-functional piece of wood to put it on and then trademark.........


May as well dispose of the body too, as it could be argued to be non-functional.

Fortunately guitars are more than purely functional... originality and design aesthetic are what makes guitars more interesting to me than say an oboe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dradlin said:


> That is your opinion. I disagree.
> 
> 
> May as well dispose of the body too, as it could be argued to be non-functional.
> ...


I share Accept2's opinion on headless being best.

We'll keep the body. I like the different shapes & colours (except green) too.



Accept2 said:


> Headless is the best, unfortunately not all manufacturers agree, h_*ow else can they market their name without a non-functional piece of wood to put it on and then trademark.........*_


I agree. In the beginning, the headstock was not used that way but headless would be better and I feel that overall balance would be better as well, especially on guitars with larger headstocks and guitars with more than 6 strings.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A chance visit to Fromager Music in Owen Sound introduced me to a used Headway headless bass. (Maybe made in England, or at least for an English company?) It was beyond filthy, we thought it was brown but it was really yellow. It had been gigged and played hard. I stripped out the electronics and thoroughly cleaned everything, re-assembled and set it up with flatwound strings, and kept it around for lessons. I sold it to an eager student but I wish I'd kept it. Perfect balance, nice tone (2 humbuckers), easy to pack and carry, nice neck.

I like the headless guiatr concept a lot. Every one I've played have been great players. My only hesitation has to do with none of them have been very good for '50s and '60s tones...most were more suited to other tones. That's not a bad thing, just not my thing so much. Maybe I need to try other models.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've played one of the early Steinbergers and it was one of the best instruments I had played at that time. 

I wouldn't buy one because I don't want to be stuck buying double ball end strings. Other than that it took a little adjustment to get used to the 1st fret being so near the end. I found I was going for the third fret when i wanted the first, that sort of thing. I was ok after a few minutes.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't care for the looks of them, maybe Im just old fashioned.
So Id need to be convinced of some actual benefits to the design. If not substantial, then IMO its a gimmick.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Neat concept. If it didn't need double ball ends I would likely go for one. Those little Steinbergers would probably make a good travel guitar.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I've played one of the early Steinbergers and it was one of the best instruments I had played at that time.


I played one at Steve's music in Ottawa back in time. 

I agree. Loved the guitar. 
Always wanted one. If it wasn't for the price.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back in the 80's i walked into a guitar shop and they had a steinberg stick. me and a buddy joked about it, so i tried it for a laugh. i stopped laughin real quick. it played *nice*. if i had the money, i would have bought it on the spot. i never bothered to look at the string ends, but if they were readily available, and i found one i liked, i sure would be tempted even still. as long as there were plenty of those strings, in my fav size.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Milkman said:


> ...it took a little adjustment to get used to the 1st fret being so near the end. I found I was going for the third fret when i wanted the first, that sort of thing..


That would feel weird...I'm sure there are some nice and well made headless guitars out there but I don't find them very attractive...they just don't look very sexy to me. However, I've never had the chance to play one so I'm basing my opinion solely on how they look...and to me they just don't look right =0/


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Accept2 said:


> Headless is the best, unfortunately not all manufacturers agree, how else can they market their name without a non-functional piece of wood to put it on and then trademark.........


Not sure I would say "the best" but they sure are ergonomic, and easy to travel due to their reduced length. I have played a Steinberger GL4T and a few Kleins. The Steiny had EMGs 81/81/85s in it, and a lot of people say it sounds sterile -- only because it is so accurate with the active pickups in reproducing the tone. There's no tone shaping like most passive pickups and wood body. The body is all carbon graphite /epoxy. People say "plastic" but it is far from it. It excels on modern chording with chorus and delay. Think Allan Holdsworth ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL6dy1J_dxU

With the Kleins, they are extremely comfortable with great balance. You do have to get used to having your left hand at a higher fret position, but they were amazing to play and sounded awesome. The necks were solid rosewood with no truss rod, bolted on to bodies of swamp ash or spruce. Joe Bardens for pickups that just screamed. It had the vibe of a strat but the growl and punch of a Les Paul. 

They also had Steinberger TransTrems -- and if you've never experienced this, you are missing something! Listen to this ... which was done on a Steinberger GL with a TransTrem ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqUGC11NFeM


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I have an Erlewine Lazer. I agree with the above, it's takes a bit of playing to get used to where your left hand is.
The guitar is a full 25.5 inch scale, but is only 31 inches long, it fits anywhere. Also a bit awkward to play
sitting down. It takes regular strings, they lock at the top of the neck, where the headstock isn't, and tune
at the bridge unit. It works for Johnny Winter. I found a pic online, mine is at the rehearsal place.










- - - Updated - - -

Try again for the pic.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had a few headless basses over the years. Loved them! Still want a Status some day and an 80's era Steinberger. They do kind of look "dated" these days though.

I almost picked up a headless p-bass of some description last year. At the last minute the seller mentioned that one of the tuners was broken. Seeing as I actually wanted to play the bass, I had to pass. Parts are just way too expensive.

If anyone comes across a Cort headless p-bass from the 80's, let me know. They had absolutely hideous paint-jobs, but paint can be removed.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Neat concept. If it didn't need double ball ends I would likely go for one. Those little Steinbergers would probably make a good travel guitar.


They don't all need double ball ends.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

james on bass said:


> I've had a few headless basses over the years. Loved them! Still want a Status some day and an 80's era Steinberger. They do kind of look "dated" these days though.
> 
> I almost picked up a headless p-bass of some description last year. At the last minute the seller mentioned that one of the tuners was broken. Seeing as I actually wanted to play the bass, I had to pass. Parts are just way too expensive.
> 
> If anyone comes across a Cort headless p-bass from the 80's, let me know. They had absolutely hideous paint-jobs, but paint can be removed.


Here's a headless Cort bass I bought in 1985 for $250.00. Sorry James, but it's not for sale. I like the nice punchy sound it has. BTW the strap is actually red, the flash made it look a little more on the pinkish side.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice pink strap Kenmac.

What was that 6 minutes?

Edit: 4


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

GUInessTARS said:


> I have an Erlewine Lazer. I agree with the above, it's takes a bit of playing to get used to where your left hand is.
> The guitar is a full 25.5 inch scale, but is only 31 inches long, it fits anywhere. Also a bit awkward to play
> sitting down. It takes regular strings, they lock at the top of the neck, where the headstock isn't, and tune
> at the bridge unit. It works for Johnny Winter. I found a pic online, mine is at the rehearsal place.
> ...



The thought of a headless guitar initially makes my mind slam _shut_ but if I kick it open again, something like that Lazer is appealing. I think it would be fun to try. It's nice that it takes regular strings as well.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Here's a headless Cort bass I bought in 1985 for $250.00. Sorry James, but it's not for sale. I like the nice punchy sound it has. BTW the strap is actually red, the flash made it look a little more on the pinkish side.



Those do sound nice, but I'm thinking about this Cort...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The only reason headless guitars seem out of place to us is because we are so used to seeing guitars with a headstock. If it was the other way around and headless guitars were the norm and we saw a guitar with a headstock, we would think it looked weird.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Here's a headless Cort bass I bought in 1985 for $250.00. Sorry James, but it's not for sale. I like the nice punchy sound it has. BTW the strap is actually red, the flash made it look a little more on the pinkish side.


Its strange for me to see headless (and practically body-less) guitars like this while the Les Paul crowd bickers ad nauseum as to which LP is superior, the 8.5lb one or the 9.5lb one.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

It's always seemed to me that tuning on the fly would be a little finicky,(holding a pick and adjusting the tuners) but I suppose it would be something you get used to with use.
I've also thought that the tuners at the bottom of the guitar would be prone to a little more abuse being set down or going in and out of a stand,

And of course they don't get along well with wall hangers either.

saying that I still want The Headless Horseman guitar


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

james on bass said:


> I've had a few headless basses over the years. Loved them! Still want a Status some day and an 80's era Steinberger. They do kind of look "dated" these days though.
> 
> I almost picked up a headless p-bass of some description last year. At the last minute the seller mentioned that one of the tuners was broken. Seeing as I actually wanted to play the bass, I had to pass. Parts are just way too expensive.
> 
> If anyone comes across a Cort headless p-bass from the 80's, let me know. They had absolutely hideous paint-jobs, but paint can be removed.


When I played bass Mark King was my favorite player and I just loved the sound he got with his Status Kingbass. The S2 is nice too but I always liked the look of the Kingbass, kind of similar to an Alembic.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Being a fan of Johnny Winter, I also think the Earlewine Laser is cool too. Thought about building something like it, but that bridge is really pricey (for me).


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a pic of JW and his Laser I took back in the late 90s I think .



I should spend some time in photoshop with that pic and clean it up a bit .


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

They may play well, but so do many others that hang up on the wall nicely so I can admire them when not playing. 

I just cant get into the bizarre shape. I guess I like tradition


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

james on bass said:


> Those do sound nice, but I'm thinking about this Cort...


I had one identical to that, some years ago. If you go for one, play it first -- I had to go through a few to find one with a neck that wasn't propellor-shaped.

They also made them in brown and white. Mark Warren, luthier extraordinaire who I still miss, described it as looking like it had been "dipped in $#!+". Accurate description, too.

But for all that, I have three headless instruments: a Washburn/Status Series 1000 bass (marvelous); a Warmoth strat-type thing that was converted with a Steinberger bridge and nut, painted up like a black and white cow, and named (not by me) "Holsteinberger" (ridiculous, but a ton of fun to play); and a Steinberger Spirit doubleneck bass and guitar (marvelously ridiculous).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure "headless" was one of the reasons that got me into taking up guitar in the first place. Full circle?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I;ve had this Carvin Holdsworth HH1 model for a couple years now - great guitar. I owned an original GL4 and it was a good guitar but I much prefer the HH - It hangs with some of the best guitars period and a good bang for the buck. It does not require double ball ends.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Alex said:


> I;ve had this Carvin Holdsworth HH1 model for a couple years now - great guitar. I owned an original GL4 and it was a good guitar but I much prefer the HH - It hangs with some of the best guitars period and a good bang for the buck. It does not require double ball ends.


Do you still have this, Alex? I'm thinking about ordering a Kiesel HH2X later this year.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I like the idea of headless for several reasons.
- I played a small stage once and smoked a singer in the head with the tip of my headstock by accident. Headless would've avoided that.
- Ergonomics. For some reason, most headless guitars are generally built for ergonomics and balance (or they try to be, at least). That appeals to me greatly because I've always found guitar to be pretty uncomfortable to play.

You can go headless for cheap these days. I picked one up from China for $300 with stainless steel frets and all sorts of other goodies. It came with a gig bag too.






Like any cheap guitar, added a little love and it plays as well as anything else I've owned.

There are probably tons of Asian-made headless guitars for sub $1K.

Strandberg makes a Korean model now for $1500ish IIRC. Not cheap, but certainly better than $3k+. Probably the best option if you're into better quality up front.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Hammerhands said:


> Do you still have this, Alex? I'm thinking about ordering a Kiesel HH2X later this year.


Hey Hh, I sold it but was thinking of buying another one. Great guitar.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm sold on headless bass guitars... The tuners are superior, no hitting guitarist in the head, no hitting drummers cymbals... plus, plus, plus...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

still have this one, and no complaints so far. it's ready for a truss rod tweak though


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My guitars are firmly stuck in the 50s. I don't expect that to change.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

A few years ago I bought a Steinberger Synapse SS2F specifically to use as a guitar for beside the couch.

My first problem was that it doesn't have a tremolo. I had never seen a Steinberger without a tremolo before!

But it is a very clever guitar. It has a flip-out leg rest, which I understand is easy to break-off. I don't tend to use it. The horn strap button is about as good as any non-locking button I've seen, almost as good as the Ibanez V-type ones, and it's on a metal bit that extends past the body for balance. It has the nut with allen keys so you can use regular strings, and the allen keys for that and the bridge adjustment stow away at the butt-end of the body. It has the much maligned bowling ball fretboard, which I like. The input jack is recessed, which means you can use a straight jack when sitting on a couch.

I've been using 11-52 strings, which has been causing some issue with the setup because I need to have the slots on the bass string saddles widened, which is why I took it to the tech yesterday.

It sounds good using it through my multi-effects unit, but a couple of months ago I plugged it into a tube amp for the first time and it was bad.

I want another guitar to sit next to my bed and, after a lot of possible ideas, I'm pretty sure I want another headless. I really like the look of the Keisel HH2, it has the same nut that is on my Steinberger, and it has a tremolo. There are so many options that I have decision paralysis. I'll give it a few days.

Custom Shop Gallery

@Alex, what kind of stand is that HH1 on? I added a bit of material across the forks of the guitar stand I have next to the couch. That works okay. I bought a ukelele stand for my bedroom, but that doesn't fit it too well, it's too deep. I ordered another type from Amazon this week. I see back in the early days Steinberger had a nice little portable stand for them, and HeadlessGuitars is selling one by Peak. The next one I will try is a Hercules folk instrument stand.


----------

